# Differences Between Access 2003 and Access 2007



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

What are the differences between Access 2003 and Access 2007? I have some code that works in Access 2003, but does not work in Access 2007.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Man, there are a lot of differences, ranging from the new database file type (no longer .mdb) to the fact that it is built on a new engine to....
Here is a good listing of the differences
http://www.allenbrowne.com/Access2007.html
Oh, one thing, code does not run unless your database is in a trusted location.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Slurpee.


----------

